
Ask HN: What “seeds” can I plant early and reap the benefits later? - vagab0nd
Recently, I was pleasantly surprised by a small investment portfolio I created years ago (and forgot about), which has grown nicely over the years. It got me thinking, this is one of the things that, simply by knowing it and putting just a bit of an effort, one can reap the benefits in the years to come.<p>What other things should I start on early and let them grow &quot;for free&quot;? A few things come to mind:<p>Planting a tree<p>Investing early and properly<p>Learning a language<p>What else do you recommend?
======
technmath
Books that introduce one to the rigorous mathematical way of thinking. There
are free and leisurely ones like Book of Proof by Richard Hammack.

[https://www.people.vcu.edu/~rhammack/BookOfProof/](https://www.people.vcu.edu/~rhammack/BookOfProof/)

------
nojs
If you’re willing to put in a medium amount of effort and be consistent over
the course of a few years, few things have better ROI at the moment than
learning Chinese I’d say.

------
dmpetrov
"learn to code" Paul Graham

------
FaisalAbid
Excerise

Meditation

